# The end result of random selection of various options and filters



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

I just thought I'd share this with you. The mystic princessy image in the centre was not sketched or even manipulated digitally into being, it was just a lucky break. I often use my image progs to randomly create abstract images for possible use in book covers. I start with an image which has at least 3 or 4 bright / strong colours, then enlarge, crop, apply any and every filter possible, then start over and do it all again. You get a mixed bag of results; some are not worth saving, but then on the odd occasion, the image created is indeed worth keeping, and this, at least in my opinion, is the case here.


----------

